# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Мой путь пройден.

## Wayfarer

Каждый человек должен оставить что-то после себя, пусть для меня это будет хотя бы этот пост.
Пришло моё время умирать, я долго к этому шёл, но видимо час настал.
От всего сердца желаю Вам удачи, силы воли, мужества, для борьбы со своими проблемами.
Никогда не сдавайтесь, как сдался я.
Ещё раз удачи! Прощайте.

----------


## Тринити

Умирать страшно,но жить ещё страшнее......

----------


## brus-nika

что случилось у Wayfarer? И почему считаешь, что су-это когда чел. сдается ? Это взвешенное серьезное решение, обдуманное и просчитанное-так легче уходить. А на эмоциях - тяжело, да и надо ли...

----------


## Dementiy

> Это взвешенное серьезное решение, обдуманное и просчитанное-так легче уходить.


 Те, кто долго обдумывают и взешивают, так и не решаются это сделать.

До встречи, *Wayfarer*...

----------


## brus-nika

> Те, кто долго обдумывают и взешивают, так и не решаются это сделать.


 значит  и не надо им это, абсолютно безвыходных ситуаций мало,да и эмоции у людей часто преобладают над разумом.

----------


## trypo

большинство суицидов - это обдуманное и взвешенное решение  :Smile: 
в состоянии аффекта очень редко кончают собой.
правда это люди позеры , поэтому такие случаи чаще на слуху , 
и создают обманчивое впечатление множественности суицидов на эмоциях.

на самом деле большая часть суицидов совершается втихаря и без общественной огласки.

----------


## Dementiy

> большинство суицидов - это обдуманное и взвешенное решение 
> ...на самом деле большая часть суицидов совершается втихаря и без общественной огласки.


 Пожалуй, ты прав.
А я несколько исказил реальность, в угоду своему настроению (на тот момент плохому).

----------


## Тринити

Wayfarer умер. Он сделал свой выбор,это ему далось очень не легко.
Для су он избрал самый надёжный и проверенный (веками)способ.

Его путь уже пройден....

Откуда я это знаю? Я провела последние сутки его жизни вместе с ним .
Саша был один из самых лучших людей которых я встречала в своей жизни.

Когда я сама совершала су,я не думала каково будет близким. Теперь я с другой стороны,это чудовищно тяжело,осознавать что его больше нет. 

Следующий мой су будет тоже последним. Его подарок поможет мне . Я же смогла подарить лишь то,что продлила его жизнь на сутки. И они были одни из самых лучших в моей и его жизни. Но что-либо изменить я была не в силах.

Каждый имеет право на жизнь,но и право на смерть тоже.

----------


## trypo

не спеши вслед за ним -
выбери свой момент сама.

----------


## Nabat

*Тринити*  Очисть ящик, пожалуйста.

----------


## Тринити

Его выбрать невозможно,он выбирает тебя.
Так было и будет. Но наконец это будет в последний раз.

----------


## brus-nika

иногда тоже  дико хочется вздернуться,  тоска какая-то находит и отвращение ко всему, не знаю почему. По себе заметила, что это вроде  взаимосвязано с физ.здоровьем. Меня, например, задолбало пониженное давление по утрам( есть с утра ниче не могу и кофе не лезет, чтоб давление поднять -отвращение к еде с утра) и запахи любые ужасно  переношу. В общественных туалетах вообще тошнит  иногда в прямом смысле от запахов.  В инсте не раз рвало в общ.туалете от запахов, на меня так все смотрели удивительно, типа че это она.В такие моменты, когда физ.тело не важно чувствует или что-то переносит плохо велико желание вздернуться.Реальное желание.

----------

